# St.Andrews Bay fishing help



## wgdunaway (Jun 15, 2009)

I will at Bay Point, P.C. Beach,with my grandchildren in a week or so and will have access to a 22' center console from Bay Point,but haven't a clue as to how or where to fish. I have some inshore experience for trout and reds, but not in this area. Any suggestions as to catch a fish or two would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## backcountryfisher (Dec 3, 2007)

fishing for reds, you can go to the pass on the west side near the rocks on a falling tide near dark and catch big bulls on topwater. they will be most active right at dark. you will have to anchor up about a cast and a half out from the rocks. use big topwater plugs on braid. you will need about 150ft of anchor line. we caught these about a month ago.:clap


----------



## wgdunaway (Jun 15, 2009)

I'll give it a try. Any good drifting or trolling the pass area (if you can avoid getting run over) early or late? Thanks for quick response. Beautiful fish!


----------



## backcountryfisher (Dec 3, 2007)

I dont really troll much, butyou can drift the grass flats behind Tyndall and on the back side of shell island for trout.


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

> *wgdunaway (7/23/2009)*I'll give it a try. Any good drifting or trolling the pass area (if you can avoid getting run over) early or late?
> 
> we go down on vacation every year and have been able to get a lot of spanish by trolling a straw rig ,just watch for birds ,caught most straight out from marina boat launch by ship channel around marker buoys.


----------



## wgdunaway (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks to all.


----------

